# RIP lil gecko



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Our poor baby passed away this afternoon.

She was about 2 months old, and was weak from birth, our very last hatchling of the season.

We'd been hand feeding her from a syringe and hse seemed to be improving, but we were obviously wrong.

May she rest in peace without us bothering her!


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear that as me and my boyfriend spinnerpete bought the other 4 leos off u x x x They are doing really well though. 

Rest In Peace poor little leo


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Glad the others are doing well. 

This one was our only casualty out of all of the 26 hatchlings. The others all ate straight away, but this one was just not right. At least we tried.

She's buried in the garden now.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that! - it just seems theres always one that doesn't quite take!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to read that, but you gave it your best shot and you couldn't do more.

RIP little gecko!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP sorry to hear that!


----------

